# Blanc ou noir



## iHugo (1 Novembre 2011)

Moi j'ai vu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SNPIBwzK6g et j'ai achete un blanc. et vous ?


----------



## jonas971 (1 Novembre 2011)

Après avoir comparer le blanc et le noir (par mes soins) bah le blanc me déstabilise...!


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Novembre 2011)

C'est bien là une question essentielle !
En suite de quoi, faudra se poser la question tout aussi primordiale: de quelle couleur choisir la smart cover ?
Et enfin le dilemme : et le stylet, de qu'elle couleur ??


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

Le stylet, ce n'est pas un problème j'ai 10 doigts.

Et pour la smart cover, Bah je suis plutôt cuire.

Ensuite avec un Ipad blanc c'est vrai que toute les couleurs lui vont mais bon...! 

Le noir me convient.
 Tous ça n'est qu'une question de goût.


----------



## laurrent-m (2 Novembre 2011)

Blanc c'est la purtée mais c'est vrai que ça peut faire mal aux yeux :rateau::rateau:


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

Maintenant Je comprends mieux ta photo de profil

lol

Bah wai... Quand on surf sur le net, le bord blanc ça va...! mais quand on regarde un film..! là c'est l'horreur...

L'aspect ciné c'est RATER


----------



## laurrent-m (2 Novembre 2011)

jonas971 a dit:


> Maintenant Je comprends mieux ta photo de profil
> 
> lol



Oui, une protubérance est apparue,  nan j'ai fait joujou ac photobooth


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

ok


----------

